# Tanaka fender mounting instructions



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi,
I got a pair of tanaka fenders to mount on my touring bike. It came with a bag of parts and no instructions. Most nuts and bolts are fairly obvious except for what's pictured in the picture. 

can anyone tell me how to use these parts to mount the fenders?


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

All these type of fenders go together the same so you could click on the "fender" link on the Velo-Orange support website, or this other site.

The purpose of those bolts with the slotted heads (middle bolts of your pic) is to attach the fender stays to the fender itself. The stay is cinched in the slot with those bowl wasers (right pieces). 

Those Left bolts are used to attach the R clamps which are on the ends of the stays onto your frame.

Hope this helps!


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks!

Mike


----------

